# April Kiddings*Dorcas in LABOR*



## RunAround

Ok.. instead of March Madness I have Feb madness with up to 8 does due. :shocked:

The Line Up:
Tina - 2/3 *2 does, 1 buck 2/3*
Bing - 2/10 
Alice - 2/11 *2 Does 2/11*
Seven - 2/11 *2 Bucks, 1 Doe 2/15*
Ruffian - 2/15
Wildfire - 2/19 (pen Bred, could be due as late as 3/31) *NOT bred*
Tiny - 2/21
Kiowa - 2/24 (Pen Bred, Could be due as late as 3/31)

Right now Tina, Bing, Wildfire and Kiowa are on cam because they are new and just settling in. Soon it will be Tina and Bing on cam, along with Saleen because of the c-section. Tina is the BIG girl who needs a wide load sign, and Bing is the black and white girl who always sleeps next to Tina because Tina is her mom. They are very attached. In will try to get photo's for you all later today

Cam Link: http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

*Re: February Kiddings*

Wow you are going to be really busy. Good luck with all those kiddings, and may they all be healthy and strong.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*

MEH thats not alot bahahaha

Actually my friend has ALL her goats due in february and she has like 30!!!

Good luck! Cant wait for more BABIES!


----------



## VickiH

*Re: February Kiddings*

I was just about to ask you who was up next :thumb:


----------



## 4kids

*Re: February Kiddings*

All my girls due in Feb too (6!) except Clem and Pandora!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*

Here is Tina:









Her Daughter Bing:









Wildfire:









Kiowa:


----------



## mommaB

*Re: February Kiddings*

awwwweee they are pretty girls! Good luck with the upcoming kiddings! Can't wait to watch!


----------



## milk and honey

*Re: February Kiddings*

I'm going to have to paint that cute little face.... Bling!!! what a sweetie. and that's quite the figure Tina has!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*

Isn't she cute? I just love her face. Well I love any face that has a pattern on it.. I'm a sucker for color.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: February Kiddings*

they are very cute Ash!

Hope all the new girls dont kid at once for you though


----------



## liz

*Re: February Kiddings*

I really hope that you get a break between them....can't wait to see these new babies! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: February Kiddings*

Aww...what a cute face........ :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: February Kiddings*

Very pretty girls...can't wait til the kids get here! I have to wait til' June for my new babies to be born.  I'm already anxious. Lol.


----------



## Jamieluvshernigis

*Re: February Kiddings*

Those girls are really really cute! Love being able to watch them.


----------



## Suellen

*Re: February Kiddings*

That is a line up. My line up doesn't start until the end of April. Good luck. Post pictures
Suellen


----------



## VickiH

*Re: February Kiddings*

I'm just cracking up watching these girls in their stall - it's like bumper cars with those big bellies :greengrin: Tina is a hoot!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*

FYI the roof is going to be cleaned off tomorrow so the goats probably wont be thrilled about that. Praying the roof holds out till it can be brushed off.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*

New pics!

Ruffian:









Alice:









Tina:









Bing:


----------



## VickiH

*Re: February Kiddings*

Whoa mamas!


----------



## 4kids

*Re: February Kiddings*

wow- Tina is huge!!!!!! None of my girls are huge this year. We will see. Jazz is on day 141


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*

We need some pics Jen!


----------



## 4kids

*Re: February Kiddings*

She is not ready yet. Her udder has a ways to go and she isn't that big. Maybe only a single- she is carrying low though!


----------



## liz

*Re: February Kiddings*

WOW....Tina is MASSIVE!! None of my 3 are big at all and they start with being due next week!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: February Kiddings*

Wow Tina makes one word come to mind..... PAIN!!!! Painful looking at her belly! It looks like it's gonna pop LOL

I can't wait to see what your girls have! I have LOVED watching the marestare coverage of the other kiddings, and look forward to see these girls kid! Good Luck!!!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*

The thing with Tina is that her stomach ligaments are gone, so she is called "Sprung." So she is always going to look preggy wether she is or not. LOL But I do think she has triplets or twins in there.


----------



## 4kids

*Re: February Kiddings*

Like Clem- who always looks preggo!


----------



## VickiH

*Re: February Kiddings*

Tina's been standing facing the wall alot this morning. Looks so uncomfortable. Sending easy kidding wishes for your girls ray:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*

Tina is in LABOR!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

Alright....  :clap:

HeHe...I seen ya wave.... :wave:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

It's gonna be soon I think. She's having some good hard contractions.!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

YAY

COME ON GIIIIRRRLLLL


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

I've been watching-it looks like she is definitely actively contracting! Good luck!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

She looks so happy to have her owners there with her!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

Hope all goes well :hug: I'm at work so I can't wait the kidding  I'm super bummed


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

*watch the kidding (stupid phone)


----------



## VickiH

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

Go Tina go! :clap:


----------



## peggy

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

I'm watching...... she looks pretty uncomfortable and in heavy labor.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

COME ON TINA!!


----------



## peggy

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

Oh, what a relief....someone to sit with her.....I so wanted to comfort her.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

Sometimes they progress better if you aren't in with them (just an FYI for anyone thinking why you would leave a doe in labor alone). Unless distressed it can be better to just wait it out.


----------



## peggy

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

oh, I know Stacey, but you just feel so bad for them.....lol....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

Ashleys in there with her, Tina looks so happy!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

SHES PUSHING HARD!!!


----------



## peggy

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

Looks like she's giving some good pushes there....... and what a big udder for a little girl.....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

WOOOOOO COME ON YOUR SO CLOSE!!


----------



## peggy

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

How exciting. I missed the birth of my little girl....darn....all the best for a good delivery.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

its getting good!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

ONE BOY!


----------



## peggy

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

yeah!!! a cute little boy.....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

A GIRL!!


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

Looks like a fourth is coming...


----------



## liz

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

#3.... i got to see #2 and 3 being born!! 1 buck 2 girls!! yeah Tina and Ashley!!


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

Bummer-she cut the camera-hope all is well Ashley and Tina!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

I thought everything was going good UGH


----------



## peggy

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

Hey I looked away for a sec and the camera is shut off....did Ashley have a problem???/


----------



## peggy

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

Looked like she had to seperate a few bodies there earlier....hope all is well.


----------



## liz

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

I pray that everything is ok with Tina ray: Babies seemed to be doing well though.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

Everything was ok, I know she had trouble pulling the second kid out....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

CAMERAS BACK ON


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

So is there a fourth kid?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

I know theres 3....


----------



## peggy

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

Looks to be 3.... any idea why Ashley turned the camera off for a bit??


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

Maybe she was having trouble?? Im sure she will tell us!


----------



## 4kids

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

okay- I caught the beginning- and then I see her up on the camera with one maybe two kids in the stall. Is everyone else okay? Was it 3 or 4? Ashley- I am dying to know!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

Its just 3, the camera is back on. They are all so CUTE


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

She said 3 - 2 girls and 1 boy


----------



## 4kids

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

Oh perfect! I am so glad! We were watching but had to leave right at the good point!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

Awww I gotta go over to see them! I am sorry I missed their birth, I hope to catch the next one!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

:kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: :wahoo:

Hard labor. None of the kids were coming right which was why she kept getting up and down. I finally got the buck kid to come nose first with one foot. Then the doe was sunny side up with just the top of her head. So I had to go in, turn her around and then her head kept turning back every time I would take my hand out, so I had to keep going in and fixing it. Then the placenta was starting to come out once I got the first doe kid out. So then I had to get the second kid out fast cause it hard started to breath since the placenta was separating. When I couldn't get Tina to push and it was causing too much stress I had decided to leave it save Tina vs. trying to save the kid. But then Tina decided to work with me and push. So we got the second doe kid out alive after repositioning. WHEW! What a kidding, but I got everyone out alive.

Then I turned the cam off because I couldn't tell if another kid was coming and there was a lot of blood despite me trying to be careful when repositioning. I didn't want anyone to see that if it turned bad. But thankfully Mom and kids are all healthy and happy!! Tina has gotten some banamine and antibiotics, along with some treats for being a good girl. Sorry it didn't look like the perfect kidding, but I got it done. And i'm sorry if anyone thought it looked rough, but I did everything in the best interest of the dam and her kids.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

CONGRATS ASHLEY!!

I was starting to worry, but I knew you were doing everything you could, good for you!

Cant wait to see baby pics


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

I tell you-I think it is good for us who haven't been through that many kiddings to see something like that and hopefully know what to do-the placenta first thing is super dangerous. I know it is in people anyway.


----------



## kids-n-peeps

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

I was talking to logansmommy on the phone and we both thought you seemed very calm in what appeared to be a tough situation.


----------



## liz

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

Ashley, you did not look as though you were "torturing" Tina, I'm pretty sure I can say for those of us that were watching that we knew you were helping her, and Thank God you have the knowledge you do when confronted with difficult situations with deliveries, Tina is doing well and being a great mama and you have healthy bouncy kids! :hug:


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**



liz said:


> Ashley, you did not look as though you were "torturing" Tina, I'm pretty sure I can say for those of us that were watching that we knew you were helping her, and Thank God you have the knowledge you do when confronted with difficult situations with deliveries, Tina is doing well and being a great mama and you have healthy bouncy kids! :hug:


For sure! All goats show their pain when in labor-and I have to say your patience/calmness was wonderful to see! I just hope to be the same way when confronted with such a situation! Good JOB-again...


----------



## 4kids

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

You did a great job... it is always stressful during the time of repositioning! So happy everyone is great!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

Congrats on the new babies :leap: :leap:

I was watching you and kept thinking she is doing so great. I was setting her thinking would I be able to be that calm in that situation. I mean Ive had to got somewhat in and help pull baby when she pushed but not like you had to. I think you was awesome and very calm. I seem to learn alot from watching you so im glad that you share this all with us. Thanks


----------



## cdtrum

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

:clap: Sorry I missed the births, but so happy for you Ashley that everything turned out ok! Congrats on the new babies!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

Thank You Everyone!

I can tell you I sure didn't feel calm. But then, if I let the doe know I'm upset and omg, then she gets like that. So I just try to keep the doe calm, thats a big thing, because if she freaks then it's a lot harder to reposition.

I don't think you can ever feel really calm about it, because if you do mess up bad lives are on the line, but the rewards are so worth it. :hi5:


----------



## VickiH

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina is in LABOR**

Well done Ashley! I hope I can be as composed if ever in the same situation. Congrats on the babies!


----------



## mommaB

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

well poooooo I missed it??? Ahley can you post a link to a vidoe like you did the other one? I would love to watch and learn! Thanks!

Congrats on the healthy momma and kids!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

Thankfully someone did record it so here it is: 




:clap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

THATS AWESOME!!!


----------



## mommaB

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

THANKYOU!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

she certainly didnt like you doing the assisting 

Love seeing those little tails wagging so happily


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

There is actually a lot cut out. She stood real still while I fished around for the second doe kid. Without my assistance that second kid would have locked up in her pelvis for sure. They are big kiddos! All about 5lbs each. First I thought the buck was huge, but they just kept getting bigger as they came out. LOL

So she was getting sick of the assistance and so was I


----------



## Jamieluvshernigis

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

Congrats on the adorable kids!
I watched and think you did an amazing job. Thanks for sharing, glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## peggy

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

Yep, I watched too, Ashley and you looked very calm. I would be a nervous wreak...... You did a great job and did what needed to be done. I am so glad that everything has turned out well.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

You looked so professional! Very cool!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

Congrats...that is wonderful.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

Ok, here are the little sweeties!!! After much fighting with my computer!! :GAAH:

Buck:

























First Doe:

























Second Doe:

























All together:








All going for the same teat LOL


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

THEY ARE SOOOOOO CUTE!!!

THANKS FOR SHARING


----------



## mommaB

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

Very CUTE!!  the first doeling!


----------



## liz

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

All look like new babies should... HAPPY, HEALTHY AND ADORABLE!!! They are big kids, lol...No wonder Tina looked stretched to the max!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**



liz said:


> All look like new babies should... HAPPY, HEALTHY AND ADORABLE!!! They are big kids, lol...No wonder Tina looked stretched to the max!


have to agree

That first girl is very uniquely marked -- has the facial markings of a buckskin like mom and then the body color is totally different pattern


----------



## Coyote Night Acres

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

Love the second doe she is adorable. I'm so glad you don't live closer, I would be even more broke than I already am. hehehe


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

They are all beautiful, so glad things went good.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

:GAAH: 
That is all.


----------



## firelight27

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

Man...I really love your kids this year!!! I adore that second doeling!!!!


----------



## jodief100

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

They are so cute! :stars:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

Thought I should update with who is on what cams. Cam1 is Tina and Kids, the two in the stall are Bing and Kiowa, then the big stall is the Senior Doe and kid stall. This is a new cam. I love the sharpness of it, but it has a narrow view. You can see the kid box, which is a favoite, and can just make out the cattle panels which is a creep feed station for the kiddos. Tiny, Alice and Seven are in the big stall. Tiny's ligs are getting pretty low so I think she took on another date. Got to LOVE goats.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

And new fluffier pics of Tinas Kiddos

Buck:

















Doe:

























DoeThis girl was just ALL over me so all the pics I have are way too close up LOL )


----------



## Rogersfarm

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

Those are the cutest little babies! I can't wait till our does start having their babies! I also am glad that most of you don't live anywhere close to us because I would buy them all.LOL


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

Alice is on 144 today and ligs are getting lower and udder is filling!! So she will be in Tina's stall tonight!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: February Kiddings*Tina Kidded**

Aww...they are gorgeous babies... a big congrats....  :thumb:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice is next!!**

Once I saw Alice's Udder myself I decided her reservations should be moved up LOL. She is in the Stall now


----------



## 4kids

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice is next!!**

Little race here also- Tara vs Jazz vs Red Diamond. All their udders have filled more today! Is Alice new? I don't remember her. Hoping for beautiful kids for you!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice is next!!**

Alice has been around for a while, We got her when she was a few days old with her dam Sinead.  I think Alice will go tomorrow.


----------



## 4kids

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice is next!!**

She is nice looking. How old is she? I am assuming she is a ff.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice is next!!**

Yep, she is a FF, about a year and a half old, way past time for her to freshen imo.


----------



## 4kids

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice is next!!**

are you retaining a doe? (assuming she has one)


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice is next!!**

I was going to sell her and keep a doe. But after seeing how her udder is turning out I think I will keep her and sell all her kids


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice is next!!**

Any pics of her udder today?


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice is next!!**

Yeah, but I would have to fight major with this computer, so I will put them up later.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

Just checked Alice and her ligs are GONE and udder has filled MORE! YAY! Early labor!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

sounds like you wotn be getting much sleep :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

Happy kidding...praying it goes well..... :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

Aww Good Luck with Alice!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

Well i am going to sleep. Please call me if she does anything. Feel free to call me twice and only call the second number if I really really need to get up.


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

Oh Goody! The labor cam! Thank you so much for sharing. My kids loved watching it last year and it helped prepare all of us for our doe kidding. Babies soon! So exciting! :dance:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

**YAWN** I woke up every hour last night to check on her. I'm tired lol


----------



## 4kids

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

us too! We were watching yours in between checking ours.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

Well she can't hold out too much longer. I guess she is waiting for everyone to be up so they can watch... yeah, that's it  LMAO!


----------



## 4kids

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

can't wait to see- are you thinking a single or twins?


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

I'm at work so sadly I can't watch yet again


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

She got Calcium and power punch. Oh and a nice birthing haircut since she is taking so long! HA HA HA


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

I'm hoping I get to see more of this one... work isn't as crazy today so I have my personal laptop on my little mini desk next to me while I sit at my work desk.

:leap: Yay for babies... it's helping me get through us not having any of our own for a while


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

wow.... still holding on..... :hug:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

We finally have good contractions, so she can't hold out too much longer. lol


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

Awww she looks so over this already! Hopefully she doesn't wait out too much longer


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

Soon!


----------



## SkyesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

How much longer do you think she has?? An hour? 30 mins? lol I cant really tell from the cam.


----------



## SkyesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

Lol I see you! haha Must be getting close! :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

Exciting! i hope she goes soon because my house work just isn't getting done with me in front of the computer watching LOL


----------



## 4kids

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

I have been watching on and off all day. I am surprised she has gone this long. She seems like she is getting down to business and then I see her chewing her cud, then leg stretched out and I think surely now, then chewing her cud. Ashley has more patience than I!


----------



## SkyesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

HURRY ALICE! I gotta get some work done! lol :ROFL:


----------



## SkyesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

Wow its a tight fit with the 3 of you in there! lol -Flow off of the Progressive commerical- Oh boy an office party! haha lol :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## SkyesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

Kid #1 born at 1:58 PM!!! YAY!


----------



## SkyesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

Kid#2 came at 2:01 PM! YAYAYA! Speedy quick deliveries!


----------



## Anna

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

Awww!! I got to watch the whole thing!! Congrats!


----------



## Allipoe

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

two #2's...whatever that is, I can't remember the code!  So cuute!!


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

Doelings, right? 2 is doeling-I think.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

2 GIRLS WOOOOO


----------



## lissablack

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

Hooray!!! They look lively. Good job Alice!

Jan


----------



## 4kids

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

Fantastic! and sooooo smooth!


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

I just missed it! :hair: Congrats on two little girls, so cute!


----------



## SkyesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

No... I just meant two kids... IDK if their are 2 doelings. That just meant kid one and kid two. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

I missed it again!! The screen was up and I guess I didn't realize it froze. So the whole time I'm looking over and it's showing her laying down.

Boooo 

Congrats on the pretty babies though!!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

Yep, two does  Very very easy kidding, whew. Wish they all went like that. Not even much yelling from Alice!

It was recorded so once the person uploads the recording I will post it!


----------



## minibarn

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

congrats! that was awesome! :clap:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice EARLY LABOR!!**

Oh good...

I was going to yell at Laura for not posting on FB that she was in active labor... LOL


----------



## farmgirl42

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice Kidded!!**

Congratulations on MORE babies!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice Kidded!!**

Me and my 4yo watched, Congrats!!!! And two girls WOOHOO!!!!!! 

My daughter kept asking questions, and asked why the babies come out. I told her they have to come out when they are done cooking <Just to see what her reply would be hehe...>. SO she askes me..... when you get done cooking <dinner> will Snow White have her baby? LOL!!!! 
She was serious too....Snow White is her buddy, and she can't wait for her to have her baby/ies.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice Kidded!!**

Congratulations!!


----------



## liz

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice Kidded!!**

Congrats on a healthy delivery!!! Woo Hoooo...2 girls too!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice Kidded!!**

Here is the replay, cut off a bit of the front.


----------



## greatcashmeres

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice Kidded!!**

Cool will have to check it out, I had to feed when she was getting ready. Congrats!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice Kidded!!**

I have pictures finally! 
First Doe:

















Second doe:









Together:

















And Alice's udder about 4 hours before kidding:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice Kidded!!**

Awww they are so cute! I love their markings! And mama sure has a pretty udder!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice Kidded!!**

Thanks  I really love their colors!!! One is available and the other may be.. not sure... lol


----------



## peggy

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice Kidded!!**

Oh, I missed that one. darn..... Beautiful girls though. Congrats.


----------



## kids-n-peeps

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice Kidded!!**

Do you know which of Alice's is available yet?

Are Tina's kids for sale?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice Kidded!!**

They are so gorgeous.. Arghhhhhhh I wish I was closer to youuu so I could come snuggle all those pretty babiessss!!!!
Congratulations!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice Kidded!!**

The one with more white is or sale. 

Of Tina's kids only the buck is available.


----------



## liz

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice Kidded!!**

Adorable kids to add to the growing bunch of babies! I don't know how you do it...I'm still wooped from Thursday and have 2 to go!
Alice's udder is "drool worthy"! Those girls are too sweet! Congrats on a healthy delivery!


----------



## cdtrum

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice Kidded!!**

Once again......cute, cute, cute babies at your place! I can't imagine how fun it must be with all those babies at your feet!


----------



## mommaB

*Re: February Kiddings*Alice Kidded!!**

Awwwwe Congrats on mre healthy, cute, kids! :thumb:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven and Bing next **

Seven is on cam now and her udder is filling. 
Also Bings udder seems to be filling a bit and ligs seem lower.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven and Bing next **

Awww your new babies are gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven and Bing next **

Woot Seven is in labor


----------



## peggy

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven IN LABOR**

oohhhhh.... I am home today so I can watch this one. Good luck.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven IN LABOR**

 :hi5:


----------



## peggy

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven IN LABOR**

Any updates on Seven????


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven IN LABOR**

She waiting on me to stop watching


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven IN LABOR**

:clap: Maybe I can catch this one! I missed it by about ten minutes with Alice. Wishing you a happy kidding! :dance:


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven IN LABOR**

Looks that way-can't wait to see those precious kids!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven IN LABOR**

awwww she looks like a real sweetie  She was givin you kisses mama


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven IN LABOR**

Oh yes! Seven LOVES to give kisses. She gives you a kiss after you milk her every time.


----------



## liz

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven IN LABOR**

Looking "down" on her...I have to say that I just LOVE how long she is! Her neck is so elegant looking.


----------



## lissablack

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven IN LABOR**

Looks like she is going to keep you up all night. Speaking from this very tired space, I hope she kids soon for you.

Jan


----------



## firelight27

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven IN LABOR**

Looks like she is going to go any time. Might actually get to see this one! Gotta get back into the kidding swing so I'll be prepared for my first doe who is due in 2 weeks.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven IN LABOR**

I checked her and a kid is far back .. grr lol

Ruffian is loosing her ligs and udder is hard. Bingo is loosing her ligs as well and udder is semi hard... so no sleep for me any time soon. LOL Neither were sleeping while the rest of the goats were out cold. So they can feel things are changing


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven IN LABOR**

Wow I guess not on the sleep part! I hope you got some STRONG coffee brewing!! Good Luck and I hope all the girls and their kids have an easy go of it. I've been checking in on seven every time I come over to the computer and she looks sooo uncomfy now and looks to be breathing a little faster too.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven IN LABOR**

2 bucks and 1 doe!!!!! YAY!!!! The kidding was recorded. She took her sweet time. 
Both Ruffian and Bingo have just about lost their ligs and udders are growing before my eyes!!!! So two more to kid today!! Ruffian will go on cam soon.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Awwww Congrats!!! I wasn't able to stay up for the birth, but I just woke up to get the kids ready for school and checked, and sure enough....those lil cuties are all up checking things out 

Busy day, better sleep while you can!


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Congrats! :leap: I had to go to sleep as well so I missed another one! Hopefully I can catch Ruffian (love that name!) and/or Bingo. Again, congrats!!


----------



## lissablack

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

I missed it too, but good for her. I guess you will get some sleep one of these days.

Jan


----------



## peggy

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Oh darn...I watched off and on all day yesterday and stayed up late but missed it. Glad to hear that mom and babes are doing good. I'll hopefully catch the next ones.


----------



## minibarn

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

congratulations! :leap: i missed it too. i decided not to lose sleep over someone else's goat. it seems i do enough of that with my own does kidding!  good luck with ruffian & bingo!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Ruffian on cam with no ligs. 

Bing has very very low ligs and bad attitude lol. No sleep ever for me!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Congrats.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

It's a race between the two of them!! :thumb:


----------



## kannm

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

They seem like they are almost ready. I think I am starting to understand how to watch for labor signs.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Glad you are learning from watching them!


----------



## liz

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

I think the access to web cams are WONDERFUL....And they do help teach what to look for. Ashley...thank you for doing this, I so enjoy watching and comparing my own to other does, makes me feel like I'm doing something right with mine when they are doing what yours are.


----------



## Anna

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Bing is contracting pretty visibly, cant tel about Ruffian- she looks so uncomfortable though.  So Excited!


----------



## Anna

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Getting CLOSE!!


----------



## VickiH

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

I learned so much from watching this too - and then when I had both does go into active labor at once, I was calm enough to handle it - so big, big thanks to all who broadcast!


----------



## kannm

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Are they making much noise at this time or are they still pretty quiet?


----------



## Anna

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Usually my girls don't get real noisey( if they are going to) until they start pushing. Some will softly "talk" to those babies though.


----------



## kannm

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Is Bingo ok?


----------



## liz

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

As far as noise during labor...all of mine are quiet with the exception of "baby talk"...My FF Penny continually chattered the entire time she labored, got quiet during pushing. That was a first for me!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

How exciting! And such gorgeous girls. Every time I see Ruffian's name I think of the racehorse...but she was black as night, hehe...

I agree with the others, this is an excellent learning experience! I know by watching the live webcams it has helped me a great deal and I think that is one reason I felt so confident with our last kidding when I was alone.


----------



## firelight27

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Seven took SOOOO long, I had to go to bed. Lol. Maybe I'll catch Ruffian. I also LOVE her name. I have to make some brochures for my graphic design class so I'll be online for some time. Go girls!


----------



## peggy

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Looks like something is going to happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

HOpe all is well-she shut off the camera....GOOD LUCK!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

UH OH.....


----------



## VickiH

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

It makes the heart sink when the camera gets turned off. Sending prayers that this goes OK.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Same here....hope everything is ok...


----------



## peggy

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

I know.... I was watching and could see she looked like she was having problems, then the camera went off. Hope all goes well......


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

what was that hand signal-it was a 1 with a hand slash...


----------



## farmgirl42

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

She just gave a signal - I think it is all ok, but I can't say for sure. Anyone else good with "short hand"?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

I knew she was going to do that....seemed like maybe the baby was stuck?

UGHHHH hope she can save the babies, without hurting momma


----------



## VickiH

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Did it mean 1 angel kid?


----------



## kannm

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Just saw two fingers


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Guess we will find out soon


----------



## peggy

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Ooooh, I saw one finger in the corner of the screen. A boy, hope he is okay. I saw ttwo fingers too. A girl....


----------



## farmgirl42

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

It looks like the next one is pushing now. Wow!


----------



## VickiH

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Go Ruffian go!


----------



## peggy

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Yep, she pushing real good.....


----------



## liz

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

I missed the first...but am watching now!!


----------



## liz

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

thats a big kid! did I see "doe"?


----------



## peggy

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

A girl......


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

That one was BIG-right? I was just thinking-wow-that is a BIG baby!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

And yet again I miss the action due to being at work  well it sounds like you have your hands full Ash


----------



## liz

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

That is a big girl! I'm guessing at least 5 pounds.


----------



## VickiH

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

What an adorable big girl she is!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Bing, one DOA Doe, then a buck, then a doe. All severely tangled and bing is sore.

Ruffian a very BIG doe.

will give a more detailed update later. Need to get everyone's meds.


----------



## lissablack

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

I'm glad the does are okay. And most of the kids. That looked scary.

Jan


----------



## firelight27

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Gee, I knew I would leave BAM! Lol. Ran to get material for dinner and help my friend with finishing this year's new kidding area and both have babies!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

AWWWWWWW Congrats!!!!!! I missed their births, but just got a chance to get on and check in..and sure enough the girls kidded! 
I'm sorry you lost one, but sounds like everyone else is okay, so that's a blessing in itself  They look like flashy kids, you gotta post some color pics when you get a chance


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Sorry about the loss.... 

But congrats ....on the other babies....glad... they are OK and momma.... :hug:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Thank You everyone for your prayers and support. It's been a crazy long day. Never had three does kid in one day before!!

Bing is very sore and still contracting because she needs to pass her placenta still. I knew something was wrong when her water broke, but then not much pushing. When I got in enough to feel right there were a ton of back feet coming at me that I couldn't make sense of!! I couldn't get in that far and Bing was pushing against me so there was no room to re-arrange kids. I had my mom hold her back feet up so the kids slipped back a bit and I had room to move around. So I finally followed one back leg back to a body and linked a finger around her back leg. When I pulled I felt the cord snap to the kid so I got it out asap, but she had been gone for a while so I didn't do cpr. Then I had to do a bit more rearranging with no signs of life from the kids while I was in there, so I thought the worst. Pulled out the next kid an he wiggled!!! I let out a sigh of relief at that. Then Bing started pushing again, but another back foot coming wrong, so I went in again and pulled out another doe! And alive! WOOT! lol

Bing is very very sore, lost a lot of blood an fluids. I am keeping an eye on her. Gave her banamine and antibiotics.

I didn't even get Bing's kids cleaned off all the way when Ruffian started pushing, next!  Ruffian had a HUGE doe kid! It took a lot of work! The doe had one foot forward and one foot back. I didn't want to pull Ruffian too hard and I just about went nuts when I didn't think she was going to budge, when plop out she came. Both mom and kid are doing good. The kid had a very weird umbilical cord that was very thick. Dunno why, but she seems fine.

Then I have been keeping my eye on Seven cause she seemed a bit off. Well I took her temp after Bingo and Ruffian were done and she has a temp. So Seven got some banamine and antibiotics. Hopefully she feels better in the morning.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Wow what a day for you! I am sorry Bing had it so rough, poor mama! I am glad you knew what to do and wasted no time going in to get those kids out! I hope Bing gets to feeling better soon. And I hope Seven also gets better soon too!


----------



## farmgirl42

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

Wow! I'm stressing about 3 due within 5 days of each other - I don't think I could handle 3 in one day! Thankful that you saved the rest of the kids and moms are OK. Prayers that Bing and Seven heal quickly. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## AlaskaBoers

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo TODA*

WOW a big congrats to you Ashley!

You're making me nervous though, I have 6 does due within a week of each other in April. LMAO!

Anyway. :hug: to you and your goats, awesome job


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

Yikes! I'm glad your does had an experienced person there with them so almost everybody made it through okay. So sorry about your one little girl.  I hope your two does make a complete recovery soon. And you're making me nervous, too! I've heard a lot of difficult kidding stories on here lately.


----------



## VickiH

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

Yikes, you've had a rough time this year! I hope everybody heals up quickly.


----------



## peggy

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

First of all, I am sorry for your loss. I admired your no-nonsense way of getting the job done. You have a lot of knowledge that we all appreciate your sharing. Congrats on the new additions and prayers for the does to have a speedy recovery. Now get some sleep......


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

Congrats on the new babies, sorry about the one that was lost. Hope everyone gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

WOW good job!

Hey feel lucky about only 3 does kidding, my friend had 10 does kid on the same day!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

I kinda liked it!  My mom says I jinxed us cause I was complaining about never having had two does kid on the same day. :ROFL: :slapfloor:

So anyways I have Kidding replays for all that missed Seven and Ruffians kiddings:

Seven: 




Ruffian: 




Edited... lol sorry this is what stress does to me


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

WOOOOHOOOO

Thats so awesome there were recorded!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

Thanks for sharing......congrats....on the new kiddo's.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## minibarn

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

:whatgoat: ummm, did you mean to post bing's kidding or seven's? the link is to seven's kidding, not bing's. thanks for posting. congrats on a job well done!


----------



## pelicanacresMN

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

you sure are keeping busy over there!! I'll stick with my two kiddings a day  I just have 2 girls left for this month--one of which has been having minor contractions randomly for the past few hours. Then I have a break until mid-March.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

I couldn't imagine having 3 kid on the same day! I get worn out just after having one doe kid! I keep telling my girls that are due next week they gotta figure out who wants which day, but they can't kid on the same day...LOL


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*



pelicanacresMN said:


> you sure are keeping busy over there!! I'll stick with my two kiddings a day  I just have 2 girls left for this month--one of which has been having minor contractions randomly for the past few hours. Then I have a break until mid-March.


LOL at least mine got it all done on one day!  But yes it was a bit crazy with my head going back and forth wondering which girl was going to go first!!

An really it wasn't that bad. I only had one sleepless night instead of a week.


----------



## Anna

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

That estrogen gets flowing and they all start coming. lol. Congrats. I've enjoyed watching your girls, they have been holding me over till mine deliver.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

Seven's Kiddos!

1st Boy (Phoenix Rising Dark Knight *S *B) Retained

























2nd Boy(Phoenix Rising ?? *S *B) For Sale

























GIRL! (Phoenix Rising Summer Love) Retained


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

awe - beautiful


----------



## firelight27

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

Yay, photos! I missed ALL the births... I was there watching all the does...For Seven I couldn't stay awake. The other two, I left for maybe twenty minutes because I had to grab some stuff from the market down the highway, and dang it! Lol. Dark Night...LOVE the name!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

They are gorgeous! Love the names, and love that second bucklings colors!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

Bing's Kids!

Boy: For Sale as Wether

















Girl: (Pine Shadows Precious)

























Together with Bing:









And Ruffian's Doe!!! (Phoenix Rising H.R. Pufnstuf) For Sale


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

Aww they are all so gorgeous. Love the color of Bing's girl. Congrats.


----------



## jodief100

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

My Goodness! They are all sooooo adorable!


----------



## lissablack

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

They are beautiful!

Jan


----------



## farmgirl42

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

What gorgeous babies! Congratulations!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

Bing still has placenta hanging.. she got a flush and a little oxytocin, banamine, along with antibioitics... her udder also has some issues.. slight mastitis maybe. So prays for her please.

Ruffian has a temp, but is otherwise alright. She got a flush as well as banamine and antibiotics.

Seven and kids are doing great.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

I'm sorry the girls are a little off, they'll be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

They kids are so stunning.. Love Dark Knight, and his namee!!
Praying everyone gets better.  What do you mean by flush?


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

Tiny is in the kidding stall now!!!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

I hope you got some sleep :ZZZ: Ashley!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

I slept good! lol

Ready to birth some more babies!! let's get this show on the road


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

When the ball is rolling....why stop....right? LOL Good Luck! I hope everything goes great!


----------



## greatcashmeres

*Re: February Kiddings*Seven KIDDED 3* Ruffian and Bingo KIDD*

Wow, I missed _all_ the excitement yesterday-WTG!



RunAround said:


> I slept good! lol
> 
> Ready to birth some more babies!! let's get this show on the road


Yep, might as well get while the energy is good!  :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**

whoo hoo


----------



## 4kids

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**

hopefully Esther will wait until tomorrow and not get caught up in the excitement!


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**

How many energy drinks have you had, Ashley? 
LOL, good luck and don't go crazy.

I have a feeling she'll start counting kids in her sleep after this, :slapfloor:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**

Sleep? What's that?! :shrug: :ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**



RunAround said:


> Sleep? What's that?! :shrug: :ROFL:


How do you do it? seriously? I am so exhausted and just from one kidding! I have another doe showing signs of going into labor soon and I told her she better hold them in NOT TO NIGHT...MOM NEEDS SLEEP....LOL I don't think she's gonna listen, just like Trouble didn't listen last night and decided to kid during the coldest night and during the coldest temps!


----------



## 4kids

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**

looks like kids soon...


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**

2 bucks.... I think.


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**

Kid number 3 is on it's way out. Blackxwhite too!!!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**

Blue eyed tan/white buck, brown eyed buckskin buck and blue eyed buckskin DOE! Had to pull them all, doe was kinda lost in there. Placenta was starting to come out so had to go in and find her through all the mess!


----------



## 4kids

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**

Yippeee!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**

Oh wow sounds like a lot of work Ashley! I hope all is well, and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**

Whoohoo!!! Lucky Ducky! Congrats!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**

Oh yes, the fun continues with Esther's ligs going. :help:


----------



## milk and honey

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**

hang in there... and great job!!


----------



## Idahodreamer

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**

Oh, my gosh.......... :hug:


----------



## nubians2

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**

I have to say thank you for having the web cam and letting us watch. Me being a newbie to all of this especially the kidding part it was very interesting. Of course after watching you pull the kids I am even more nervous about my does kidding time. lol


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**

Congrats Ashley!!!!


----------



## iddybit acres

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**

I have been sitting here in my roley chair for ever it seems like watching all these beautiful babie's on your web cam!!! Not sure how you do it but congrat's, i'm lovin the little colored one with the black and white mama! Look at all those tails wagging!


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**

It's a baby extravaganza! Love it.  How is the little girl doing that you had to pull? Congratulations again, and again, and again. What kind of coffee do you drink? :applaud:


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**



Perfect7 said:


> It's a baby extravaganza! Love it.  How is the little girl doing that you had to pull? Congratulations again, and again, and again. What kind of coffee do you drink? :applaud:


Yeah for real! I want whatever  you drink!!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**

Kiowa next.... :ZZZ:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**

Good luck cant wait to see more babies.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**

Tiny's Buck kid and doe kid with Salt:


















Tiny's Kid with her:


----------



## iddybit acres

*Re: February Kiddings*Kiowa Next?**

You have got some of the cutest kid's ever!!! How adorable!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: February Kiddings*Kiowa Next?**

I can't wait yo play with them all! 12 Hours or less Yay!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: February Kiddings*Kiowa Next?**

ok im here and Kiowa is contracting but so far nothing real major 
yay I get to see babies born


----------



## iddybit acres

*Re: February Kiddings*Kiowa Next?**

Aww how cool! Congrat's


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

*Re: February Kiddings*Kiowa Next?**

That's cool Stacey that you will get to be there for her birth. Oh since there is an extra hand there give Dream Catcher a pat or hug for me, I cant wait till I can do it myself. lol


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: February Kiddings*Kiowa Next?**

Joanie thats to funny that you said that because others have said the same thing to me about their soon to be new additions.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: February Kiddings*Kiowa kidding today**

ok going down to the barn...think Kiowa is pushing


----------



## iddybit acres

*Re: February Kiddings*Kiowa kidding today**

Come on mama you can do it!


----------



## iddybit acres

*Re: February Kiddings*Kiowa kidding today**

yeah there's one!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: February Kiddings*Kiowa kidding today**

Single buck


----------



## iddybit acres

*Re: February Kiddings*Kiowa kidding today**

What a cutie =}


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: February Kiddings*Kiowa kidding today**

Aww... :hi5:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

*Re: February Kiddings*Kiowa kidding today**

awww! 
this is so cool, i named my dog kiowa!


----------



## Dunfactor

*Re: February Kiddings*Tiny in LABOR**



RunAround said:


> Tiny's Buck kid and doe kid with Salt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, can't....take....cuteness......level....... Cuteness....overload..... *passes out*
> 
> Seriously, they are painfully adorable! I LOVE the size difference between the newborns and the older kid.
> 
> Tracy


----------



## liz

*Re: February Kiddings*Kiowa kidding today**

Who is that on the cam now? She's sitting like a staue in the corner...I swear she hasn't even twitched an ear!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: February Kiddings*Kiowa kidding today**

That's god's love farm Allie. Her 145 date is tomorrow, ligs are a lot lower, posty, and udder is filling... I think kids tomorrow.


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: February Kiddings*Kiowa kidding today**

Oh gosh they are cute!!


----------



## liz

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

She's looking very plump under her tail...I'm hoping she lets you get some sleep, I will likely miss this one too though as I'll be at work at 5.


----------



## jduwall

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

just checked on her. she looks so miserable..poor girl....hope she has her babies soon


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

Awww I agree. But soon it'll be over and she'll have babies to love so the misery is temporary!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

Yes she is very unhappy tonight. Going down to check on her in a bit and give her some yummy calcium. Mmmmm


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

her sister has absolutely not sympathy pains for her -- she is happy as a lark. Hope things go smoothly for her kidding. Im sure to miss it on cam yet again due to work though


----------



## jduwall

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

oh my bless her little heart still no babies. :hair: ..at least she is relaxing crewing her cud now.....she sure does love that corner..  hopefully today. :shrug: .come one healthy babies ray: :wave:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

Still has ligs, so not today. lol


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

Seriously? OMG I really thought when I woke up this morning there were going to be kids running around the stall LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

So... I had the cam on and went to go take a shower with my 4yo. We got out, got her dressed and she came in here to check the computer...and said...She had her babies!!! She had 2! I said well go watch them while I finish up.... she comes back into the bathroom all serious and says "You better hurry their heads are coming off" I was like WHAT?!?! Came in here and it was the little ones on the other side sticking their head through the wall....OMG LOL!!!!!! Yes my 4yo has quite an imagination...heh...now off to finish brushing my hair! hehe!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

those heads poking through made me laugh too -- thats funny what your daughter was thinking *chuckles*


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

:laugh: :thumb: Ditto... :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

lol, yes they are naughty buggers. They steal Allie's hay when they have 3 stalls of their own and three hay feeders, they just like to crowd the cattle panel.

I moved and set up my third wireless cam again, so Sheila will be on cam as well as allie tonight since Sheila is on day 145 tomorrow!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

yay exciting -- I love sheila and I expect she has triplets she was huge when I saw her in feb


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

I dunno about triplets.. her and her mom tend to get fat during pregnancy, well anything related to Hamlet LOVES their food really.

Sheila is SOOOO sweet. I laid down in the stall with her and Dorcas today and almost fell asleep with them. I NEVER post pics of myself, but this was pretty cute.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

thats really sweet

so who took the picture?


----------



## liz

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

What a really sweet picture that is! 

Really hope you see new babies soon!


----------



## lissablack

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

That is a wonderful picture. I hope you have a high res copy of it so you can print it. And save it too. It will be a picture you will treasure for a long time.

Jan


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

My mom took the picture, she was into the picture taking today! lol

And here is another of Ruffian and her kid wondering why I was laying out in the sun like a goat... cause humans don't do that!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

yay all your snow is gone 

well im glad your mom is taking pictures -- I was doing that today too. Some days are just picture taking days


----------



## iddybit acres

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

Aww too cute!!!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

Neither Sheila or Ally has popped! I'm out all day and have to drop off and pick up two doelings at the vet for hernia surgery. Plus I have to go to the hospital myself today. Crazy day!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

at least you have internet on your phone now  yay


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

Still waiting.. blah


----------



## minibarn

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

I keep checking in and STILL NOTHING! You must be getting impatient! Hope she goes for ya soon.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie next**

Actually Allie is in very very early labor with sheila soon to follow!! Finally!!!!!!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

Well now it looks like Sheila may go first... dunno. LOL


----------



## jduwall

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

Yeah. Come on babies. :leap: :leap:  :applaud:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

Both are in labor now and having contractions.


----------



## 4kids

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

Finally! Boy you are up early!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

I never really slept! lol I woke up every hour since midnight to check on them. I've already milked everyone. Mom is going to be thrilled! :ZZZ:


----------



## 4kids

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

Yikes!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

You are a trooper Girl... :thumb: :thumbup:

Happy and healthy kidding...... :hug: ray:


----------



## 4kids

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

What's the update Ashley or are you napping????


----------



## minibarn

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

I see 3 kids! don't know if they're bucks or does. I lost my internet connection just as she was starting to push so I missed the birthing.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

2 does(one with wattles) and a buck with wattles. I am keeping the wattled doe and the other two will be for sale.  Sheila is up next... eating something while I can.... Like a WHOLE thing of peanut butter. YUMMY. I think I deserve it.

First kid out was coming butt first so we had to re-arrange.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

YAY FOR WATTLES!!!


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

Congrats!!! Do you have them always go at once on purpose? :wink: I hope you are able to get some rest!


----------



## 4kids

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

YOUR KILLING ME!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

Sorry!! lol Carlene now has first refusal on Allie or the doe kid without wattles. just an fyi


----------



## liz

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

I missed Allies delivery...hope to catch Sheila's! Congrats on the newest Triplets!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

^^^Me too!^^^


----------



## jduwall

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

Yeah. Healthy babies. Congratulations. Can't wait for pics


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

Aww...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## liz

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

I think I'll get to see this one!!


----------



## liz

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

:leap: 1st one is a :kidred:

2nd came QUICK!!! Don't know if it's a boy or a girl but wow is it pretty!!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

:kidred: :kidred: :clap: :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

missed those too. Sooo cute!


----------



## myfainters

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

awww I missed them...but CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hi5:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

The second doe kid out has a little bit of a funny front leg... hopefully it straightens out. 

But Sheila's kidding was very easy, and she LOVES her babies. Cam is on rotation again until Cloudy needs to be stalled! Whew.


----------



## lissablack

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

Congrats, sounds like a busy day! I missed all of it,

Jan


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

Here are pics:
Allie's Doe: (Phoenix Rising Elizabeth)(For Sale)









Allie's BuckPhoenix Rising Black Beard)(For Sale)









Allie's Other doePhoenix Rising Black Pearl)









Sheila's Twin Does:


----------



## jduwall

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

AWWWWW~~!!  :leap: :clap: :applaud: they are so beautiful....What a day....I love the last 2 little doelings.   :kidred: :kidred: ..they are completely adorable....how exciting.. :stars: ..are both mommy's doing ok? :whatgoat: how are you, jumping for joy~~!!!! :leap:


----------



## Rogersfarm

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

You are breaking the buck Streak one by one! They are super cute


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

congrats they are so pretty.


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

They are so cute! Congrats on the beautiful new additions


----------



## tracyqh

*Re: April Kiddings*Allie and Sheila in LABOR**

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY in LABOR**

Cloudy is in labor! She is my ARMCH doe bred to my MCH buck! Woot! I'm really excited about these kids.

The cam is switching between her and Dark Knight so I can keep an eye on him. He's real sick. ;(


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY in LABOR**

any progress?


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY in LABOR**

She's stopped eating! :shocked: Good contractions now, pawing and heavy breathing... so anytime. but i'm guessing 3am to make me crazy!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY in LABOR**

So I have been watching her. :clap: This is great! Are we supposed to use the alert buttons if we see something?


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY in LABOR**

The buttons are for how close they are. Like low means sorta close and high means their water has broken and they are going now. I think only members can push the buttons, I know I have to login to push mine.


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY in LABOR**

yeah I cant push a button and I am not a member.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY in LABOR**

I was curious but didn't want to try in case it did work. Oh my gosh the anticipation. That girl sure likes to look ready for a LONG time.


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY in LABOR**

Happy kidding! I see you got the power of the full moon tonight. :thumbup: Poor girl looks miserable.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY in LABOR**

2 Bucks and 1 Doe! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Sunny Daze

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY in LABOR**

yay!!!


----------



## jduwall

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY in LABOR**

 :leap: :clap: woooohoooo~~!!! Congrats~~!!... they are so cute~!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY in LABOR**

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY in LABOR**

Oh SO cute! :stars:


----------



## Bellafire Farm

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY in LABOR**

So cute! And I was watching her until after midnight your time... How did I miss it?!?!? Ugh...
Babies are SUPER adorable though!! Is the littler one (she looks like she's got more white) the girl?
So cute, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY in LABOR**

Congrats.... :leap:

too cute... :thumb:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY in LABOR**

Pics in order: First pic, Buck kid on left and doe on right. Second: All Together and third: buck kid


----------



## Bellafire Farm

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY in LABOR**

so cute!!


----------



## logansmommy7

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY in LABOR**

Wow-they are gorgeous! Congrats!! :wink:


----------



## Sunny Daze

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY in LABOR**

love the buckling in the bottom pic...what a cutie!


----------



## firelight27

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY in LABOR**

Wow, that last buck looks identical to one of the first kids I had born this year!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY in LABOR**

Ok, LOTS of pictures LOL:

Pictures!!!!

1st Buck:

































2nd Buck:

























Together:









Doe:

























All Together:


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY KIDDED**

Look at all of that color! Very flashy kids. Congratulations! :applaud:


----------



## jodief100

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY KIDDED**

Wonderful looking kids. I am jealous of all the pretty colors the non-boer breeders get.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY KIDDED**

It was recorded so here is the link to the replay


----------



## jglfainters

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY KIDDED**

Oh my, those are some cute flashy kids. How exciting!


----------



## HoosierShadow

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY KIDDED**

They are gorgeous! Congrats Ashley! I love their color!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY KIDDED**

Too cute....congrats... :thumb:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY KIDDED**

I'm keeping the doe and the buck with more grey. Carissa is getting the other buck. Congrats girl! :clap:


----------



## Sunny Daze

*Re: April Kiddings*CLOUDY KIDDED**

Yay! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*Tatianna LIGS GONE**

Tatianna's ligs are gone. Looks like some easter kids! Oh boy, I guess she wanted an audience and she is going to get it. XD


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: April Kiddings*Tatianna LIGS GONE**

hope things go well for her and you tomorrow


----------



## Perfect7

*Re: April Kiddings*Tatianna LIGS GONE**

:clap: Easter bunny babies! Can't wait to see them.


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: April Kiddings*Tatianna LIGS GONE**

That would be awesome to have some Easter babies! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## jduwall

*Re: April Kiddings*Tatianna LIGS GONE**

What a great Easter present...come on girls :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*Tatianna LIGS GONE**

Woot! Very close now!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: April Kiddings*Tatianna LIGS GONE**

She just text me and said she is real close


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: April Kiddings*Tatianna LIGS GONE**

Oh you just posted oops


----------



## iddybit acres

*Re: April Kiddings*Tatianna LIGS GONE**

That was too cute, how she just laid at your feet


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: April Kiddings*Tatianna LIGS GONE**

Babies soon....... :thumb:


----------



## iddybit acres

*Re: April Kiddings*Tatianna LIGS GONE**

Rut roh cam's down!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: April Kiddings*Tatianna LIGS GONE**

see two kids up and wagging tails going for the udder.

Dont know what she had but congrats Ashley


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*Tatianna LIGS GONE**

Two bucks. :GAAH: Both sold.


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: April Kiddings*Tatianna LIGS GONE**

Woohoo!!! Congrats Ashley!!! :hi5: Sorry for two boys though. :doh:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: April Kiddings*Tatianna LIGS GONE**

So sorry 

but I LOVE her buck from 2010 though


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*Tatianna LIGS GONE**

Well I REALLY wanted a doe since she's sold, but oh well. Thats the way the cookie crumbles... guess it was more important I got the doe from Cloudy LOL


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

*Re: April Kiddings*Tatianna LIGS GONE**

Congrats!


----------



## jduwall

*Re: April Kiddings*Tatianna LIGS GONE**

Congrats~~!!..  :leap: :clap: Man on Man what a boy year~!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: April Kiddings*Tatianna LIGS GONE**

yup - glad you got the doe kid from Cloudy and a doe kid from Seven too


----------



## RunAround

*Re: April Kiddings*Tatianna LIGS GONE**

It's still pretty disappointing.  Oh well.. feels like two years with her wasted since she's only given me bucks, no doe, and she's sold.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Dorcas is pushing


----------



## StaceyRosado

one kid out


----------



## StaceyRosado

yay my buck was born -- and he looks flashy


----------



## jodief100

Well!?!?!?!?! :?


----------



## liz

looks like a problem with #3


----------



## StaceyRosado

well what?


----------



## liz

I didn't know you were getting a buck from Dorcas...GREAT pick! I love her udder


----------



## jodief100

Waiting to hear the final results and see pictures!!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## StaceyRosado

cam back on - YAY

looks like 3 and she checking for a 4th maybe


----------



## StaceyRosado

liz said:


> I didn't know you were getting a buck from Dorcas...GREAT pick! I love her udder


I saw her back in August and I milked her and as I was milking her I said "Ashley I want a buck from this doe" so been on the waiting list since then


----------



## jodief100

I forgot about the CAM!

What do 1 and 2 fingers mean?


----------



## iddybit acres

Awww so tiny and so cute =}


----------



## StaceyRosado

1 finger means boy
2 fingers means girl

Just got off the phone with ashley

2 girls and 1 boy.


----------



## jduwall

YEAH~~!!! how exciting..congrats to both you and Ashley  :leap: :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats...... :hi5: :clap:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Yay! Im so happy for you all!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Congrats!!


----------



## jodief100

They are so adorable! I am so glad I tuned in just in time.


----------



## RunAround

Thanks, sorry I haven't been on much but RL is crazy right now. I've got three.. now four bottle kids, Cloudy had mastitis and was at Tufts for several days. Cloudy is finally back, but her udder is ruined and her show career is over.

Dorcas kidded with triplets  First kid was a sunny side up doe who I had to turn and then Dorcas pushed her out fine. Next was the buck who was head first and front legs tucked like he was jumping. Next kid was all legs sunny side up so I turned the cam off to reposition, then her cord broke too soon and she started bleeding out. There was blood everywhere while I was hurrying trying to hold the cord in one hand and find the umbilical clips in the other. She she's in the house with me and doing pretty good.

Here is a video of some of the birth.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

I'm so sorry that Cloudy got mastitis. Do you know what could have caused it?
I'm glad all the babies are doing well.
Congrats again!


----------



## RunAround

No idea what caused it. Hopefully just a freak thing. It usually happens when the immune system is down, which blood work showed it was.


----------

